# My new Rhino grinder can't do an espresso grind



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

The finest grind it can manage is just not as fine as ready-ground Illy. And water flows through it much more easily than through the Illy. I'm not happy - I was expecting the Rhino to manage a proper powdery grind. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That doesn't sound right.

Is it a v1 or v2?

Have you contacted CoffeeHit to discuss?

If not, please contact them today

My Rhino grinds fine enough for espresso


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

My rhino grinds fine enough for espresso too. Just curious but how do I know if I have a v1 or v2?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

The one I had ground fine enough about 3 or 4 clicks from closed. Sounds like you've got a faulty one. Have you tried taking it apart, cleaning it etc ? There could be something stuck in the burrs, or the screw mechanism.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

i recently got mine and after playing around i used one click from finest and managed to get a nice fine grind and finally get some decent shots from my gaggia!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Purchase date dictates version

CoffeeHit made some minor tweaks to the design and have new stock in


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Purchase date dictates version
> 
> CoffeeHit made some minor tweaks to the design and have new stock in


It was bought in mid December.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I've dismantled and cleaned it - no improvement. Have emailed Rhinowares. But I'm not optimistic, as I've just spotted this Q & A at the coffeehit site. I wish I'd seen this before I put the grinder on my Christmas list!


How good is it for expresso? For espresso its not great. Go to https://coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-grinders/rhino-hand-grinder-9 and click Product Questions.

So...what should I buy to get a grind which really is as fine as pre-ground espresso?

EDIT: actually I'm not sure I know what I'm talking about. I'm new to all this. I now realise I haven't been doing enough tamping with the Handpresso. I've just tried it with some heavy duty tamping and I reckon I got slightly more than the recommended 7 grams per shot in there. Now I'm drinking coffee with a lot more bite. I'm not loving it but that may be because I don't much like the beans, which I've never tried before. I need to buy some llly beans so I can do a fair comparison with my benchmark coffee, which is ready-ground red Illy in a moka pot. (I'm quite successful with the moka pot, there's no burnt taste.)


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Have had emails from Coffeehit and Rhinowares.

Coffeehit:



> The Rhino Hand Grinder is not really the best for espresso grinding. The Baratza Encore is what we recommend.


Rhinowares:



> Unfortunately the Rhinowares hand grinder will not grind as fine as the pre-ground espresso that you have currently been using.
> 
> If you are having issues with the flowrate being too quick, I would suggest the following:-
> 
> ...


So I'm in the market for a used electric machine.


----------

